# Omg I love Halloween!



## ChildsPlay (Jul 11, 2012)

Hello, my name is Samantha! I'm an ex screamster from Cedar Point's Halloweekends. For those who don't know what a screamster is, basically it's a job title given to those who work in the Haunted Houses or Haunted Walkways of Cedar Point. One of the many haunted houses in the park (and most popular) is Happy Jack's Toy Factory. That's where I worked~ The customers called me Child's Play because I wore a baby mask and had a wig that reminded them of Chuckie. I was also known to look really fake, so it was a perfect opportunity to jump at people when they leaned in to get a better look.










Yes, I have gotten punched in the face doing that but that means you're doing a good job lol xD

I worked there for 2 years, but started having constant panic attacks last year. I had to quit the job I loved because my stupid brain kept freaking out. I was so far away from home and I didn't know I was suffering from anxiety. I live in Michigan and would have to drive all the way to Ohio every weekend until Halloweekends was over. I'd stay there for the weekend in a dorm. The dorms just make you want to go home lol.

I really miss my job and I'm sad I can't go back. I reallyy love Halloween and I'm hoping this year will be a thousand times better than last year -__-


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome! 

Anxiety is nothing to be taken lightly - it's probably good you got away from the situation that was causing you trouble, even if you do miss it.

Your character looks awesome!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

welcome! I love your character too!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi Samantha,
Welcome to Haunt Forum where we all love Halloween.

I get anxiety attacks where I feel scared for no good reason. It sucks and makes for a bad quality of life.

Great costume. At first I thought it was just a creepy doll.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, maybe you can do some scaring closer to home this year.


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

welcome!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome Aboard


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Your costume would really do well on a version of The Twilight Zone, it would make for a good story.

Welcome!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Samantha!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Welcome Samantha! You will fit right in here!


----------



## craigfly06 (May 11, 2012)

hey There and Welcome


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Childs! I worked summers at Cedar Point when I was in high school and college. Didn't have to stay in the dorms because my parents live in Sandusky


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Samantha!!


----------



## bigred (Sep 15, 2009)

Sorry you had to quit what you loved doing. Maybe an opportunity will come up for you localy. I love Halloween too even at my age. I've been doing a haunt for kids in my neighborhood several years because we're rural. I even got people from town last year and already,people are inquiring if I'm doing it again this year. 

Too bad your not here...I could use you in my new Zombie Baby Nursery this year


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Cedar Point, woot woot! I had a friend who worked there and I got to see his dorm, so I know what you mean! Yikes!!

Are there any local haunted houses that you could put your obvious talent to use at?


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Duchess (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi and welcome!

Your costume is great!


----------



## ChildsPlay (Jul 11, 2012)

HOLY CRAP! 

Thanks for all the welcomes everybody! 

Sorry I didn't reply sooner, my router has been screwed up the past few days so my internet has been down. 

About working in a closer haunted house, I would love that! But, I'm not really comfortable with working in the local haunted houses around here. Cedar Point is a giant amusement park and we had "police" dudes keeping an eye out for trouble and would take out anyone who was being disrespectful and stupid. We also got whistles to blow in case of emergencies. I'm not sure how the safety issues are handled in random haunted houses. There's a popular one in Pontiac, MI but...well, it's Pontiac. Not exactly safe to be walkin out to your car at midnight. I'd rather have Slender Man after me than some creepy gun shooting wannabe thugs! I actually don't even know how to get hired to local haunted houses  I'll have to do some lookin around and research. 

Not gonna lie, Cedar Point spoiled their Screamsters xD that's another reason why I loved working for them. It was so much fun!


----------



## Anda (Jun 20, 2012)

Amazing mask! I'm envious... never had the opportunity to work in a pro attraction. Can't wait to hear your thoughts!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. I loved your character and I'm sorry you can no longer act at the pro haunt. Maybe you can get some ideas on this forum and do your own display/haunt at home.


----------

